# gta san andreas.user tracks problem.please help



## quan chi (Sep 16, 2007)

guys if i put my fav songs (in wmp format) in gta san andreas user tracks folder.and starts the game nothing happpens in user track radio option only i could hear the advertisements.my songs dosent get played.
i have wmp11.
please help how to make our favourite songs get played in the game.


----------



## adithyagenius (Sep 16, 2007)

Do you mean wma format? You need to have wma codec installed. Goto sound options in san andreas and go to radio and scan for user tracks.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 16, 2007)

switch the radio channel to user tracks when in vehicle.Before that go to settings & scan user tracks.I don't remember exactly where u will get this option,plz search under settings u will get it.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 16, 2007)

better add mp3 files instead of wma. . . . coz mp3 will consume less resource


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 16, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> better add mp3 files instead of wma. . . . coz mp3 will consume less resource



You just have to put shortcuts in GTA user tracks folder.Not the actual file.So no question of Additional resources being consumed.


----------



## adithyagenius (Sep 16, 2007)

shady_inc said:
			
		

> You just have to put shortcuts in GTA user tracks folder.Not the actual file.So no question of Additional resources being consumed.


he meant the processing power, ram etc needed to play them.


----------



## moshel (Sep 16, 2007)

im not sure probably only .mp3's will work in the game. checkout the readme for details.

other than that check that after u start the game go to options and click on scan custom music folder option.

then in the game make sure u press the radio button to go to the custom radio.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 16, 2007)

well the options is in my documents\san andreas\user tracks.
i user tracks folder i copy pasted some of my music wmp files.
but it dosent work.


----------



## adithyagenius (Sep 16, 2007)

what is wmp file?


----------



## quan chi (Sep 17, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> switch the radio channel to user tracks when in vehicle.Before that go to settings & scan user tracks.I don't remember exactly where u will get this option,plz search under settings u will get it.


thanks it worked.
@adithaya wmp means windows media player.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 17, 2007)

adithyagenius said:
			
		

> what is wmp file?


Typo, its supposed to be WMA obviously.


----------

